# Motocaddy Club Series 2013 Cart Bag



## Wolfman (Apr 26, 2013)

purchased the new 2013 CLUB SERIES cart bag yesterday, and its been improved compared to lasts years version

Firstly it now has 14 full length dividers

Improved top handle and no longer do you have to thread the trolley straps through a bag section

New separate putter tube ( external ) and new brolley tube

Good selection of pockets and a sensible size and only Â£99

Colour schemes are better mainly black with blue trim, red trim or yellow trim

Mine sits on the Stewart Z3 trolley 

They also have a new Pro series which is nice, larger than the Club series again 14 way, external putter tube but they do look a bit too big and bulky

A good improvement all round and a decent price, AG gave me 10% discount so paid approx Â£89 all in

Result !


----------



## moogie (Apr 26, 2013)

I hope it's better than the 2013 Pro series bags,  cos I'm now on my 3rd bag in less than a year...!!
Same problem each time..........ZIPS
Very poor quality,  especially on the "dry pocket" ,  returned 2 for this reason

Good bag,  I like it,  poor zips :angry:

My current bag ,  3rd one,  or,  2nd replacement,  has same problem and not sure I can even be bothered to go through the process again
May just bite the bullet,  and buy something decent............



Good luck with yours though


----------



## gripitripit (Apr 26, 2013)

I bought my Pro-Series with a broken zip on the dry pocket so it must be a common problem. Only paid Â£25 for it but love it. The new model looks even better.


----------



## BTatHome (Apr 26, 2013)

I'm with moogie, zips zips zips, and the one that went first on mine ... the dry pocket, guess what it's not dry anymore!!  It now adorns the garage as a spares holder.


----------



## Wolfman (Apr 26, 2013)

Strange never had any problems with zips on the 2012 Club series bag, hopefully the new Club series  i now have is ok !!


----------



## moogie (May 24, 2013)

moogie said:



			I hope it's better than the 2013 Pro series bags,  cos I'm now on my 3rd bag in less than a year...!!
Same problem each time..........ZIPS
Very poor quality,  especially on the "dry pocket" ,  returned 2 for this reason

Good bag,  I like it,  poor zips :angry:

My current bag ,  3rd one,  or,  2nd replacement,  has same problem and not sure I can even be bothered to go through the process again
May just bite the bullet,  and buy something decent............



Good luck with yours though
		
Click to expand...



QUICK UPDATE

Contacted Motocaddy direct,  to blow off some steam
Waste of time really
4 emails later,  and several photos,  I give up.....


Bag was purchased via my old club pro,  with credit from the shop,  and as I have no proof of (original) purchase,  then I will be getting no replacement
These bags are shoddy
And the customer services and attitude are likewise

I won't spend another penny on Motocaddy products ever again...........:rant:


----------



## Wolfman (May 24, 2013)

Should the Pro or shop who sold you not be the point of contact for replacing or refunding

How can you expect Motocaddy to refund or replace without evidence of purchase, that's just crazy

I would get on the phone to the  Pro and get him to sort it out as is your consumer right

So many people say use you Pro for buying stuff and not AG or DG I know for a fact AG and DG would replace or refund  in a heartbeat


----------



## moogie (May 24, 2013)

Old shop said,  would sort,  but after they contacted motocaddy,  i was told i would have to return bag to shop,  as motocaddy wanted him to return golf bag,  and post it off to Motocaddy......

As I wasn't happy with this response,  I contacted the company directly

I simply can't be without a golf bag
I like to,  or try to,  play twice per week

Having no golf bag for any length of time would be a killer........
And I've a feeling this whole process would take 2-3 weeks,  return bag,  arrange courier,  post it off,  arrive at Motocaddy,  be examined....etc,  etc.........then see if they decide to replace...........you know the rest..........

So if that's the best chance I have,  then I'd rather cut my losses,  and just buy another.......just NOT Motocaddy

Having had 3 in less than 12 months,  has rather soured my liking for the bag,  and it's products,  so new bag it is going to be


----------



## Wolfman (May 24, 2013)

I feel your pain, sounds a huge shame Motocaddy cannot help you, I think GOKART would of helped better than this

Still think the Pro could of done more even lend a bag while its sorted

So far my 2013 model has been perfect, time will tell, maybe zip issue has been sorted now ?


----------

